# Anyone else had this problem?



## Ishbel (Mar 30, 2005)

I've noticed recently that when I have posted a message in a thead that has a number of replies, the thread stays where it is in the list on the forum (today I'm specifically speaking about the Foie Gras thread) and is not 'bumped' up to the top of the relevant forum, nor does it show my post has been added....

It's obviously a glitch of some kind, but it could mean that some members wouldn't go looking at a thread where they KNOW they have already read the last entry.

This has happened on 4 or 5 occasions.  And I don't know why...  does anyone else?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2005)

After posting your reply, if you use your "back" button to return to the listings, your post will not show because you're looking at an "old" version of the page.

If you return to the listings page by clicking on the link at the top of the page or refresh the listings page after backing into it, your post will be updated.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2005)

i did notice yesterday that one thread had listed the last response was from haggis, but when i went to the end of that thread, there was no post from him.
i wonder if it was lost or moved like ishbel's?


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

Yep Bucky I got the same thing.  In the eggs forum I believe.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 30, 2005)

AndyM
No, I didn't use the back button....  and it was not 'bumped' even when I came back to the topic a couple of hours later.  However, when someone else added a comment, it had been bumped!  Weird.  It doesn't happen every time, but has certainly happened 4 or 5 times in the past couple of days.


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2005)

Freaky. I will ask Andy to look at this.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 30, 2005)

A process runs every hour to update some iterms around the board.  This is done to reduce server load.  I will look at making it more real time if/when we move to a new server...


----------

